# my 2 year old eats the dates seed



## bababas

my two year old swallowed some of the date seeds!

he loves dates, and i also saw him throw the seeds. but tonight he swallowed it in front of me and laughed. and said "i finished it" i told him not to eat it.... you think it is bad? any idea what to do? he always wants to do everything himself. and he gets furious if i pick out the stone for him.


----------



## seoj

I'm sure it's just fine hun... I can only imagine it will come out soon enough pretty much as it went in ;)

Have you tried preparing the dates before he eats them (when he's not around to see?)- like get the seeds picked out before hand so it's not an issue? Just a thought.


----------

